# Nice day for the first hunt of the season



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was out late with some friends last night, so my plan to hit the bed at 12 am or so turned into 4 am. So as a result, i didnt wake up and function until 12 pm next morning. I got my stuff ready, grabbed my shells, wallet and pardner pump 12 gauge, and had it all in my car when my brother pulls up and wants me to do something for him. That sucks a hour out of my time and i dont get out to wingfoot until about 2:00 pm. 

Got out, loaded my shotgun with 3 shells due to the plug in it preventing loading of 3 extra, and pretty much as soon as i get out there, theres a medium sized fox squirrel spread out all over a tree about 30-35 yards away. Of course, i shoot him almost immediately and he doesnt fall over right away, so i hit him again, and he hung on for a bit and then falls off. I havent killed a fox squirrel before so this is my first. I bagged him and went on a little farther before i see another squirrel, a small grey standing up right at 20 yards behind a small bit of brush. Shot him and he jetted right off, but in a confused manner and he soon fell over and moved no more. Im not even out here a hour and i have 2 down.

So i continue onwards and its pretty hot out here. After all this time of nice cold fall weather, it just so happens to be in the 70s when i go out hunting in a hoodie and jeans and hunting shoes. Headed off to another spot and again, as soon as i enter it, theres a squirrel RIGHT there. This one was close at about 10-15 yards and exposed completely, and my shotgun is wearing a full choke, so i aimed slightly ahead of his nose and fired. He gets laid out and doesnt get up from it. This one was pretty bloody, and he is the reason i now have blood spots on my black jeans.
I figured that 3 was good enough, and i am also tired (long night) and hot. So i headed back to my car and called it a day.

All the squirrels i killed were taken by my reloads, a 1-1/8 oz of #5 bird shot going about 1,150 fps from 15.4 grains of titewad and a WAA12 wad and remington 209 primer. My reloads performed nicely, and i like the #5 birdshot for its performance on squirrels without filling them up with lead. The fox squirrel might be a bit beat up but the small grey didnt get hit much due to the brush absorbing some shot and the last grey took it to the head so it doesnt look like ill be hunting down birdshot out of him.

On my way back, i stopped by the tanks on the side of the road (cant remember the name of the road) and posed for a pic!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Old Waterloo road. At least that's what I call it. Nice job! You were about 5 min from my house lol


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great job! I gotta get my daughter out there for some squirrel!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

They were practically throwing themselves at me this time, normally im spending hours walking around looking for them, but that day was pretty much spot and shoot. I might go out again this weekend. Might load up a lower velocity load to cut down on sound and keep my headaches down.


----------

